# American Medical Response Testing



## Bighurk (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey AMR employees, I was just curious to what type of questions / scenarios this test would be asking. I was told it is just like the NR but, I also wanted to know if there are any surprises? What type of scenarios? If anyone can help me out, I'd appreciate it, they have a testing coming up and I would like to be more than prepared for it. Thanks!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Bighurk said:


> Hey AMR employees, I was just curious to what type of questions / scenarios this test would be asking. I was told it is just like the NR but, I also wanted to know if there are any surprises? What type of scenarios? If anyone can help me out, I'd appreciate it, they have a testing coming up and I would like to be more than prepared for it. Thanks!



There were no surprises on my test. And the scenario questions are pretty simple (like ones you may have had in class).


----------



## Bighurk (Jul 9, 2011)

firefite said:


> There were no surprises on my test. And the scenario questions are pretty simple (like ones you may have had in class).



So would you say, it's easier than the NR or about the same? I know it's really basic stuff but just want to be sure. Thanks for your quick response btw.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 9, 2011)

For me it was easier then the NR.

And no problem.


----------



## Bighurk (Jul 9, 2011)

Which AMR do you work at?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Riverside county: palm springs division


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 9, 2011)

The medic test was a joke


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 9, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> The medic test was a joke



How so?


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 9, 2011)

It was cake I missed more on the personality test then on the actual test. I wished my medic school tests were that easy.


----------



## CAPilot55 (Jul 9, 2011)

I work for AMR, what county are you testing for?


----------



## Bighurk (Jul 10, 2011)

CAPilot55 said:


> I work for AMR, what county are you testing for?



Contra Costa County. What county are you in?


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 10, 2011)

I also applied for AMR, but in Santa Clara county, how long you think the process take before they'll give you a call?


----------



## jgmedic (Jul 10, 2011)

LostViet408 said:


> I also applied for AMR, but in Santa Clara county, how long you think the process take before they'll give you a call?



You might be waiting awhile since SCCo went to R/M for 911.


----------



## Bighurk (Jul 10, 2011)

LostViet408 said:


> I also applied for AMR, but in Santa Clara county, how long you think the process take before they'll give you a call?



Just call their HR and ask for HR to follow up on you application. They are testing soon. All counties test at the same time is what I've heard. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## tracer (Aug 2, 2011)

How is it working for AMR?


----------



## ihalterman (Aug 8, 2011)

I am moving to the DC area at the end of this month.  Anyone know what it's like out there working for AMR?  I'll be finished with medic school on the 19th but we won't test until October 1st.  So I hope they will start me as a Basic.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=41.503550,-93.614101


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 8, 2011)

ihalterman said:


> ]  So I hope they will start me as a Basic.



Did I read this correctly? :blink:


----------



## ihalterman (Aug 9, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Did I read this correctly? :blink:



I need to work from Sep-Oct while I wait to test.  So I hope I can start as a basic, and work until I take my practical in Oct.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Aug 23, 2011)

I would never count on the hiring process with AMR going quickly, For the New restructured AMR IFT South and East Divisions they just did hire a significant number of new EMT to replace the ones lost to rural metro, I know the other counties I have been involved have all but doing large amounts of hiring recently. Best thing with AMR is just to be diligent. 

as for the written test it is very national reg esq, but a bit simpler and not trying as hard to trick you, and depending on the county you test in some of them have a personality component to the test.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Aug 23, 2011)

I would never count on the hiring process with AMR going quickly, For the New restructured AMR IFT South and East Divisions they just did hire a significant number of new EMT to replace the ones lost to rural metro, I know the other counties I have been involved have all but doing large amounts of hiring recently. Best thing with AMR is just to be diligent. 

as for the written test it is very national reg esq, but a bit simpler and not trying as hard to trick you, and depending on the county you test in some of them have a personality component to the test.


----------

